# East Germany, where is everybody?



## barge1914 (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi. We've just spent 6 weeks pottering down the Mosel and up the Lahn, and then tootling up and down every range of mountains we can find along the German Tscheck border.  We're now in the beautiful Sachsische Schweiz (Saxon Switzerland) in East Germany, great landscape of weird wobbly towers of rock, forests hills and rivers. It's remarkably quiet. And still cheaper food, drink, diesel, and car cheaper places to stay than back in U.K. despite Brexit and a wobbly pound. Off to Dresden and Colditz in a few days.

We have yet to see a van with a big W, in fact we haven't seen a single British number plate since we crossed the Rhine...where is everybody...have they all b......d off down to Spain?


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 21, 2017)

Have you spotted any nice mz 250 super 5 m/bikes,sneak one back for me.


----------



## barge1914 (Sep 21, 2017)

*East Germany*

Nope...but we've passed a few Trabants...and seen a few doubling as hen huts!


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 21, 2017)

barge1914 said:


> Nope...but we've passed a few Trabants...and seen a few doubling as hen huts!


How did you tell the difference?


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Sep 21, 2017)

barge1914 said:


> Hi. We've just spent 6 weeks pottering down the Mosel and up the Lahn, and then tootling up and down every range of mountains we can find along the German Tscheck border.  We're now in the beautiful Sachsische Schweiz (Saxon Switzerland) in East Germany, great landscape of weird wobbly towers of rock, forests hills and rivers. It's remarkably quiet. And still cheaper food, drink, diesel, and car cheaper places to stay than back in U.K. despite Brexit and a wobbly pound. Off to Dresden and Colditz in a few days.
> 
> We have yet to see a van with a big W, in fact we haven't seen a single British number plate since we crossed the Rhine...where is everybody...have they all b......d off down to Spain?



I just googled it, amazing rock formations, enjoy.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Sep 22, 2017)

barge1914 said:


> Nope...but we've passed a few Trabants...and seen a few doubling as hen huts!



Wing wing ding ding di ding. Tree knows what I mean if you others are not innitiated  into the tsk world. The MZ was the most pronounced ding ding I know. Then the funky frog got one!,


----------



## barge1914 (Sep 23, 2017)

*Eastern Germany*

Hello. 
We are now in Bautzen in the heartland of the Sorbs, who don't seem at all diminished by us never having heard of them before. They seem to have their own (impenetrable) language...starting to get somewhere with the German but don't stand a chance with this! The place today is immersed in a blasmusikfest of bands of the brassy persuasion, of a strikingly high quality (eat yer hearts out Grimethorpe), from all over Eastern Europe. The ample supply of bier-tents may improve the appreciation somewhat! Not many cats about...all under tables plugging their lug-oles with cheese and pursuing the odd stray 'worst'. No Brits here either...perhaps they're under the tables too!


----------



## Clunegapyears (Sep 23, 2017)

Was about to say enjoy the peace while you can, but since you've landed on a festival it will be anything but quiet! 
We'll be heading (probably) to reutlingen around 2nd week October ... anywhere near your route?


----------



## antiquesam (Sep 24, 2017)

We are in Dresden now, but traveling by train. We haven't heard any English accents here. There are no direct flights from the UK so probably not on people's radar. Berlin today, so we'll be buried in Brits I expect.


----------



## barge1914 (Sep 24, 2017)

*East Germany*



Clunegapyears said:


> Was about to say enjoy the peace while you can, but since you've landed on a festival it will be anything but quiet!
> We'll be heading (probably) to reutlingen around 2nd week October ... anywhere near your route?



Hi. We'll be somewhere between Brandenburg and Quedlingburg that week, around 300 miles away. Drifting gently towards Blighty first week November. Big place Germany!


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm into my last week of 4/5 a week trip, including Belgium,south Holland ,across Germany to Rees on the Rhine then down the Rhine to the Koblenz split and then a couple of stops on the Mosel and at present in Luxembourg and i'm glad to say i have only seen 2 British vans since since Middelburg in Holland.


----------

